# Rom that supports HDMI but strips BlurPhone?



## jeffason (Aug 9, 2011)

Looking for a rom that is blur-based so it supports HDMI-out but has BlurPhone replaced so I can leverage the native SIP stack in GingerBread. Any suggestions?


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

You should try Liberty Rom from the Liberty Toolbox on the market its a Blur based rom but you can choose what blur elements to have on it. I believe that there is HDMI support on it.


----------



## jeffason (Aug 9, 2011)

thanks for the rom recommendation, it was cool and glad i checked it out. however, liberty doesn't have an option to strip blurphone from the rom. i've found a couple threads of people talking about replacing blurphone.apk with phone.apk but no clue if anyone was successful.

anyone got any other ideas to strip blurphone but keep hdmi?


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

Did you try the replacing blurphone with the blurless phone


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

Have you tried Apex i think it has HDMI but is stripped down AOSP looking so no blur phone


----------



## mechgamer123 (Jun 15, 2011)

I know the froyo version of apex had HDMI support, and Liberty didn't, but I'm not sure if Fab took out the HDMI framework on his gingerbread rom.


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

Theres also the early test build Liberty 2 out with HDMi and a new phone.


----------



## Migamix (Oct 9, 2011)

vortex2 seems to have everything working that your phone supports... 2.3 (on 605) [edit: 2.5 is out and im DLing now] is the most current that i know of... working items include (that dont all seem to work on most other roms)... hdmi, fm radio, dlna, gps, camera, ... this was done by still keeping the core apps like gallery, but adding tweaks and a few other things... as always, do a nandroid and give it a try


----------



## Rocko (Jun 10, 2011)

Are the Liberties based on Froyo or GB?


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

Rocko said:


> Are the Liberties based on Froyo or GB?


gb

.


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

"Rocko said:


> Are the Liberties based on Froyo or GB?


There are several different Liberties.

Justice- Froyo Based (CM7 Like)
Liberty 1.5- Froyo based good overall, Really customizable
LibertyGB- GB based really good but on .596 also really custimizable (or what ever original GB was)

Liberty 2- GB based in the beta stages. Follow kejar on twitter for releases.

The Rom Toolbox on the market is were you can get them (except Liberty2) it is $5 but is really good and put together works on any rom.


----------

